

Ask HN: Are you looking to fund startups? - ryanwaggoner
http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dE5TQmVWaS1ERWJNWHctOWNXbTNHY1E6MA

======
e1ven
This seems very similar to the Venture hacks Angel List, which has recently
relaunched.

<http://venturehacks.com/angellist>

Several angels have tweeted about the list, as it's a good way to report what
they're interested in, who they want you to go through (Or if they prefer
direct contact), what types of communities they support, etc.

~~~
alain94040
Yes. AngelList is the way to go for reputable angels and provides the right
information for entrepreneurs.

I don't think this google docs is going anywhere. Improvisation and amateurism
is not a good idea in that field (sorry for the harsh comment, I don't know
how to express it more nicely -- but really, check out angellist and then _if_
you come up with something better, do it).

------
megamark16
I'll definitely be bookmarking this one, as I am not quite ready to put myself
out there for the whole world, but I'd love to contact people directly if they
were looking for something like what I'm doing (or who and where I am).

------
mattwdelong
Money isn't everything. It would be nice to have a section that lists the
angels experiences.

One can easily bootstrap, having little money but its much more difficult to
bootstrap having no experience. I would give up a portion of my venture just
for the right experience capital. Money is just a plus.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Mentor spreadsheet?

~~~
dzlobin
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1105398>

I've been thinking of doing this for a few weeks, so I did it.

